# anbesol in babys eye



## 4hope

Hi,
Feel like a terrible mum! I went to put anbesol on my babys gums tonight and the drop fell off my finger and into her eye (she was lying in her cot) she started screaming   so I quickly sluiced it with warm water and she stopped crying and oped her eyes and smiled. Will I have done her any damage?
X


----------



## nichub

Hi 4hope, my advise would be to ring NHS direct, there is a system called toxbase that they have access to and that gives clear direction as to what treatment etc, the advice leaflet says avoid contact with eyes and whilst you did everything right eg  rinsing the eye I think you will be best to ring them to find out what toxbase says, if in the mean time it appears to be irritating her then keep irrigating it with water, 

Let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope

Thanks Nic
Spoke to the hv who said it should be fine she slept all nite and has been fine today her eye is fine can't see any redness x


----------



## nichub

Ok good stuff 

Nic
Xx


----------

